# Alternative fueled Nissans?



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Does anyone know if Nissan is developing or prototyping any hybrid, electric, or hydrogen fuel celled vehicles yet?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Nissan EVs.*

Yeah, there is a few..

Nissan Hypermini










Nissan R'nessa EV










Nissan Avenir EV


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

hmm.. pics are not showing...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

*Problem*

You have two http:// in your links. 
















[/img]http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/ViewImage.dll?userid=CarbonBlack200&album_id=52718&image_id=8&courtesy=1[/img]


----------

